
Wired Editor Chris Anderson's Free Will Be Free - naish
http://blog.wired.com/underwire/2009/03/anderson-kawasa.html
======
patio11
I approve of people putting their money where their mouth is.

I rather doubt this is an appealing model for publishing in general, though.
(Then again, _publishing_ is not an appealing model for publishing.)

